# New Pics and Mods, Strobes, Trunk Remix!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought a 60 watt output Whelen Comet Flash strobe power supply and some hideaway strobe bulbs and installed them in my headlight lenses they are really bright I’m running my power supply in high power mode.

The strobe bulbs require a 1” whole to be drilled so I drilled into my headlight lens then put some silicone around the plug


http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/strobelights_3.jpg


http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/strobelightsupclose_2.jpg


http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/whelenstrobelights_2.jpg


I have been seeing threads of guys doing some very nice trunk installs. 

So I decided to redo my trunk setup. 

My trunk has to be very functional w/as much space kept as possible. 

Old setup
I had one Pioneer Dual Voice Coil 400w RMS/800 Peak 12” subwoofer in a medium sealed hatchback style box (now for sale) $100 local pickup/delivery, $150 shipped. 

I had my Stinger ½ farad capacitor and my MTX Thunder 421D amp mounted to the sides of the box.












I took my spare tire out (w/18’s a spare is really no good).

I used some plywood and made an amp rack in my spare tire well. 

I went to my local hardware store and had a piece of plexiglas cut 18” x 36”. 

I covered it in plexiglas and put hinges on it so I can lift the plexiglas up over the amp and still get to my amp and stuff under the cover. 

I bought some black automotive carpet and used my factory trunk liner as a template and cut out a pattern to line the bottom of my trunk. 

I have 4 10” neon music interface (blink to the beat of the music) tubes in my trunk I have two of them mounted under my rear deck and I put the other two beside my amp on the rack so they light up the amp blue they are wired to my trunk light so they come on when my trunk opens and go off when I close it. 











I bought two Xtant Z-series 12” subwoofers 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18803&item=3092024969&rd=1


and a dual Bandpass 12 subwoofer enclosure it has mirrors in it and a plexiglas cover 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14945&item=3092709392&rd=1


I was trying to carry my brushed aluminum, gray, black, silver, theme from my interior to my trunk, the Xtant subs are black and the dust caps have a brushed aluminum look to them, the sub box has black carpet on the outside and gray carpet on the inside, black carpet to line the trunk, brushed aluminum look old school Maxima emblem for a decorative touch. 

This project took me 4 days off and on working on it after work. 

It’s not much, but it is more “custom” than my old setup and it’s nice and clean and all done by me! 

This was my very 1st time working w/wood and I do all kinds of mods but I don’t have any carpenter skills. 

I’m happy w/how it came out.

I just put the box and subs in today and I’m happy w/how they sound

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/xtant12_6.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/otherpics_3.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/xtant12sinboxwmirrors_7.jpg


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks pretty clean.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

thanks...........


I sold my 12” Pioneer sub w/the box...so this item is sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

nice...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im not much for audio but after seeing what it used to be to what it is now DAMN!!!!!!!I cant wait to get to that part of the project. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice & Clean, but what if you get a flat?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Nice & Clean, but what if you get a flat?


its just like screwing a chick without a condom.. your taking a risk


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL Chuck...good comparison!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Clean set-up. A very nice improvement.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

a few pics from this weekend........





























http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/southerncruisersshow04_4.jpg


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Nice & Clean, but what if you get a flat?



Triple A > You


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Triple A > You




Yeah, Triple A is great. I'm a premium member, so even if i'm in another persons car and we can get a flat, they can use mine. Pretty cool.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like it. how do the Xtant's sound? Pretty good prices on all the stuff. I can't wait to do my audio stuff, hehe.


----------

